# FK AK STREET Height Adjustable Coilovers ... £210



## jsweet (Jan 10, 2010)

Just had these fitted today, thought id share the bargain.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FK-AK-STREET-Heig ... arParts_SM

pics of my car to follow soon..


----------



## mikecrossuk (Sep 27, 2008)

Seems a good price, whats the quality of them and ride like now?


----------



## jsweet (Jan 10, 2010)

its only been on a day but seems all good, they go well low too


----------



## mikecrossuk (Sep 27, 2008)

Keep us updated, once they've settled down. So did they fit ok, no need for modification or anything?


----------



## jsweet (Jan 10, 2010)

Went in no problems at all, i think it may be a new coilover product from FK, it made more sense buying these on a budget instead of apex springs


----------



## cookie (Mar 30, 2009)

Did see these and thought about getting them just to lower my car but am wanting to go down the proper race spec so am just gonna have to hold off as I need to save for some Bilstein shockers!

Am curious to know what these are like though as there massively cheap than every other setup.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Sounds to good. I would be warry of quality in 6 months time,
Not a bad brand name though.
Steve


----------



## S3 Nattie (Sep 4, 2009)

Id be very interested in your views on these coilies as these are what I was thinking about purchasing.

Any info on the handling of your car now compared to your standard setup would be great.

Nathan


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Wow thats a good price, be interesting to See how they perform. get the pics up mate  .


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah does seem a bit too good to be true, £200 for some coils. The materials used cant be the greatest, i would prob have taken a punt on them.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

wow!  what a good price!. would love to get coilovers but could not aford them but these are almost to good to be true :? .


----------



## julian9876 (Apr 28, 2009)

Seems like a really good deal.. You'd have to be a bit spectacle though as i havent really seen any coil-overs for less than £300 for our cars.. Would love to know how they make the car handle.. If they help on the under steer issue, then for £200 THEY ARE A BARGAIN!!!!!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

julian9876 said:


> Seems like a really good deal.. You'd have to be a bit spectacle though as i havent really seen any coil-overs for less than £300 for our cars.. Would love to know how they make the car handle.. If they help on the under steer issue, then for £200 THEY ARE A BARGAIN!!!!!


think you need to check your spelling.
ARBs affect the handling more than the shocks/springs.
Steve


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Wondered why the price was so low and then read the below from another seller



> AK Street coilover kits are FK's budget coilover system for drivers who are interested in getting their car low at the lowest price. These FK AK Street coilovers will not offer the set up and ride quality of the FK Highsport/Königsport kits, but maintain a high level of reliability.


----------



## jsweet (Jan 10, 2010)

T3RBO said:


> Wondered why the price was so low and then read the below from another seller
> 
> 
> 
> > AK Street coilover kits are FK's budget coilover system for drivers who are interested in getting their car low at the lowest price. These FK AK Street coilovers will not offer the set up and ride quality of the FK Highsport/Königsport kits, but maintain a high level of reliability.


I guess you would have to say that or you wouldnt be able to sell the FK Highsport/Königsport kits.. Yes its cheaper but its still made by a reputable brand

so far so good, the ride feels much better than it did before on my car and the look is perfect..


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

BAHAHAHAHA

FK = Reliability? HAHA what a joke.

For 200 you'll get EXACTLY what you pay for. Low end FK is garbage IMO. You'd be better off with springs on stock struts


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

As a seller of FK and to quite a few members of the forum and people not on the forum; I have not so far entertained offering the AK's as I felt that they could not be of a sufficiently high standard to warrant putting on a car like the TT - however I will have a look into it via FK and see what I can find out.

Charlie


----------



## kettle (Oct 12, 2009)

correct me if im wrong but i dont see any warranty with them which may suggest te quality of the product. although it is tempting...


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

There is a 12month warrenty on the listing, but i do think maybe to cheap, you have got to spend £400 to get a reasonable set really but good luck with them i hope they're good


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

what good is a warranty on something that lets you down every year? Yeah you get a new set but your car is down for at least a month, you need to spend $$ on replacing the parts, getting an alignment etc etc. Better off buying a good set IMO


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

IMO at that price range set of springs sounds a better choise.


----------



## uzzieman (Dec 14, 2009)

Whilst I would agree that you buy cheap you pay twice, it's hard to really make any informed comment without trying them out. At the price they are definitely worth a punt IMO. FK make lots of other quality coilovers also, and if these had been priced at twice or three times as much peoples perceptions would quite differently change.

And when you're looking at replacing some standard shocks that are now due a replacement, these initially do look good. Only time will tell but will be good to see some feedback from the OP with these.


----------



## dunsmod (Sep 6, 2005)

Anybody got any more feedback regarding these coilovers? :?: :?:


----------



## uzzieman (Dec 14, 2009)

There's been a few comments about these but very sparsely placed. Those that have bought them and fitted them have not had anything bad to say. Those who haven't bought them and spent 400+ on a set, understandably have said they are shit and wouldn't touch them with a shit stick.

I think if you want the car lowered and that be the end of it, then happy days. If you want to adjust the suspension settings every other week, then have to fork out more for ones that do what you wannt.

That said I bet there are a lot of people who will have spent a ton on coilovers and probably never readjusted them again once fitted and settled.


----------



## dunsmod (Sep 6, 2005)

yeh agree 100%, on a last note do you think labour wise it would be the same time needed to fit coilovers as opposed to apex springs?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Quicker to fit coilovers as no messing about.


----------



## dankay1989 (Mar 23, 2010)

Anymore on these as i want to order coilovers this week and torn between these and the highsports. Basically do i pay 200 or 400 whats the difference between the two? cheers dan


----------



## dunsmod (Sep 6, 2005)

Also what I was interested in is how easy is it to lift or lower the height of the car if adjustable coilovers are fitted? :?: :?: 
Do i need to get out a spirit level to check height is equal? (only kidding) :lol:


----------



## dunsmod (Sep 6, 2005)

Charlie said:


> As a seller of FK and to quite a few members of the forum and people not on the forum; I have not so far entertained offering the AK's as I felt that they could not be of a sufficiently high standard to warrant putting on a car like the TT - however I will have a look into it via FK and see what I can find out.
> 
> Charlie


Charlie, did you get any info regarding these coilovers?
Cheers.


----------



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

Well ive just ordered me a set of these,I should have them on by the weekend  so i will post up how it compares to my shocks with 100k on and my apex springs. :lol:


----------



## dunsmod (Sep 6, 2005)

ok mate, look forward to your feedback........it all seems a little quiet regarding these coilovers? [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## dunsmod (Sep 6, 2005)

dunsmod said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > As a seller of FK and to quite a few members of the forum and people not on the forum; I have not so far entertained offering the AK's as I felt that they could not be of a sufficiently high standard to warrant putting on a car like the TT - however I will have a look into it via FK and see what I can find out.
> ...


Charlie, dont know if you seen this 1st time around, but do you have any info. for us on these coils mate??
Cheers.


----------



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Buddy,
Ive justt got these delivered this morning, It looks a very nice bit of kit, Very well put together, looks good quality and comes with shorter droplinks which was a suprise. Im fitting them tomorrow (weather dependant) so i will keep you posted on how they compare with just lowering springs. :wink:


----------



## terry mardi (Nov 23, 2010)

Shyde said:


> Hi Buddy,
> Ive justt got these delivered this morning, It looks a very nice bit of kit, Very well put together, looks good quality and comes with shorter droplinks which was a suprise. Im fitting them tomorrow (weather dependant) so i will keep you posted on how they compare with just lowering springs. :wink:


Did you order them from eBay too mate?


----------



## dunsmod (Sep 6, 2005)

Cheers mate, I'm really desperate to know so I can plan my budget!

Thanks again.


----------



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

Well i have fitted the front coilovers today, i will fit the rears over the weekend, i had to come inside and warm myself up :lol: 
First impressions are fantastic, ihave only driven around 5 miles, but the transformation it has made to the car, i cant wait to fit the rears now.
With the Apex springs the ride was very harsh, bouncy and crashy, now it seems to soak up the bumps not crashy over the bumps at all.

Although i think alot of the problems i had to do with my old setup was down to the shocks which had covered 100k.
a few pics

BEFORE










AFTERS


























The fronts can go alot lower than this, More pics to come once i have fitted the rears, played around with the spacers and adjusted the height


----------



## terry mardi (Nov 23, 2010)

Looking good! I think I might have to order a set of these too.


----------



## dunsmod (Sep 6, 2005)

Sounds so far like good value for money! I know there is bound to be a difference between them and more expensive ones but if not using the car on the track, is it worth the difference? Especially if the old shocks have done 100k or more.


----------



## dunsmod (Sep 6, 2005)

meant to ask ....how simple is it to alter the drop height? 



Shyde said:


> Well i have fitted the front coilovers today, i will fit the rears over the weekend, i had to come inside and warm myself up :lol:
> First impressions are fantastic, ihave only driven around 5 miles, but the transformation it has made to the car, i cant wait to fit the rears now.
> With the Apex springs the ride was very harsh, bouncy and crashy, now it seems to soak up the bumps not crashy over the bumps at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi buddy,
It is really simple to adjust, There are two metal rings at the bottom of the spring unwind the bottom one, to where you require it, then the other metal ring unwinds till it hits the top of the first ring, Then tighten up the first ring to lock it up.
I havnt tried adjusting it with the wheel still on, but i think the wheel would need to be removed to make it easier.
Metal adjusting spanners areincluded in the kit.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Neb said:


> what good is a warranty on something that lets you down every year? Yeah you get a new set but your car is down for at least a month, you need to spend $$ on replacing the parts, getting an alignment etc etc. Better off buying a good set IMO


This infromed opinion is of course from experience having used the product and not just some churlish view ?

Time will tell if the kits up to it or not I'm sure if the company get a lot of warranty claims it will be removed from their product range but IMO (lol) i would think a company this size have done their R&D and would not want to risk their image releasing cheap tat


----------



## dunsmod (Sep 6, 2005)

Another thing, do you think you'll need to get the wheels realigned? and where did you purchase them from?



Shyde said:


> Hi buddy,
> It is really simple to adjust, There are two metal rings at the bottom of the spring unwind the bottom one, to where you require it, then the other metal ring unwinds till it hits the top of the first ring, Then tighten up the first ring to lock it up.
> I havnt tried adjusting it with the wheel still on, but i think the wheel would need to be removed to make it easier.
> Metal adjusting spanners areincluded in the kit.


----------



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

dunsmod said:


> Another thing, do you think you'll need to get the wheels realigned? and where did you purchase them from?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes mate, You will need to have a four wheel allignment done, I plan to fit the rears, then set to a height that i feel happy with then let it bed in for a few miles and then take it for an allignment check.

I brought them from Venom Motorsport, i didnt go through ebay i called them direct and managed to get a bit off as i argued that they would not have to pay for the Paypal fees, i got them for £210.
Really fast delivery, they were recieved the next day.

Would you be planning to fit them yourself? its really not that hard, its just a bit of a pain getting the old strut out of the hub assembly,There is a great how to somewhere on this site.
Took me about 1.5 hours per side, i wasnt rushing as i wanted to make sure it was done properly.


----------



## dunsmod (Sep 6, 2005)

I wasnt going to fit them myself , must admit. do you need any special tools? I got all the basics. I assume a 4 wheel alignment check isnt needed after adjusting the height of the spring in say 6 months time if you want them higher or lower?


----------



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes mate i dont think you would need an allignment done every time you adjusted them, I only plan on doing the allignment once.
Only a breaker bar, and a torque wrench are the special tools, From memory a 10,18,21mm are the only sockets needed and an allen key for the strut top.
And some more skin for the hands after :lol:


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

jamman said:


> Neb said:
> 
> 
> > what good is a warranty on something that lets you down every year? Yeah you get a new set but your car is down for at least a month, you need to spend $$ on replacing the parts, getting an alignment etc etc. Better off buying a good set IMO
> ...


Neb is always spouting his opinion as fact so take it lightly, I have heard a couple of them with knocking issues but usually because of top mounts rather than faulty suspension. Considering the poor quality of sets that are 4x the price (i.e. Spax) these are an absolute steal.


----------



## daRe (Nov 2, 2010)

Shyde said:


> I brought them from Venom Motorsport, i didnt go through ebay i called them direct and managed to get a bit off as i argued that they would not have to pay for the Paypal fees, i got them for £210.
> Really fast delivery, they were recieved the next day.


I looked on their website and I don't see any for the TT specifically. Does the TT and the S3 have the same suspension? I thought I read that somewhere....

Hurry up and get the rears on! I want to see


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Fictorious said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Neb said:
> ...


lol ok m8


----------



## dunsmod (Sep 6, 2005)

Charlie said:


> As a seller of FK and to quite a few members of the forum and people not on the forum; I have not so far entertained offering the AK's as I felt that they could not be of a sufficiently high standard to warrant putting on a car like the TT - however I will have a look into it via FK and see what I can find out.
> 
> Charlie


Any reason why Charlie has no comment to make on these coils? :? :?


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

daRe said:


> Shyde said:
> 
> 
> > I brought them from Venom Motorsport, i didnt go through ebay i called them direct and managed to get a bit off as i argued that they would not have to pay for the Paypal fees, i got them for £210.
> ...


Yes, its the same platform.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

dunsmod said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > As a seller of FK and to quite a few members of the forum and people not on the forum; I have not so far entertained offering the AK's as I felt that they could not be of a sufficiently high standard to warrant putting on a car like the TT - however I will have a look into it via FK and see what I can find out.
> ...


He has commented hence the quote above :?

Guessing FK hasn't got back to him yet with further information.


----------



## dunsmod (Sep 6, 2005)

T3RBO said:


> dunsmod said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie said:
> ...


 ''however I will have a look into it via FK and see what I can find out.''.................ok to be more precise, Charlie have you contacted FK and if so what have you found out? is that a straightforward request?


----------



## smc2402 (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm really tempted by these, my car will never go on track days, I just don't want it riding so high, looks a bit odd ! So I may buy these, new top mounts, and some Awesome GTI adjustable tiebars, they are almost as much as the whole coilover set up, but are rose jointed ( whatever that means !! ) and I think the cheapest !


----------



## daRe (Nov 2, 2010)

any update on this?


----------



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

daRe said:


> any update on this?


Hi Buddy, Im still very happy with mine,Threre is a post linked to these coilovers here:
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=188693


----------



## smc2402 (Mar 17, 2009)

I've just had mine delivered, looks okay in the box ! Forge Tie-bars due imminently, new top mounts already bought. I want to get some new ARB's, probably R32 ones. Would it be best to have the ARB's done at the same time, or can you fit them after the coil-overs ?

I say I am fitting ... my local friendly ATS guys are, and then off for a 4 wheel alignment.


----------



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

smc2402 said:


> I've just had mine delivered, looks okay in the box ! Forge Tie-bars due imminently, new top mounts already bought. I want to get some new ARB's, probably R32 ones. Would it be best to have the ARB's done at the same time, or can you fit them after the coil-overs ?
> 
> I say I am fitting ... my local friendly ATS guys are, and then off for a 4 wheel alignment.


Hi Buddy,
it would make sense to have the front anti roll bar fitted at the same time or before you take it for an allignment check, Reason being is that they will have to drop the front subframe to fit the front anti roll bar which will then require another allignment check
I have this fk kit but i chose to fit the roll bars at a different time just because if i had any knocking or rattling issues it would make it easier to trace, rather than doing it all at once then have to start fault finding.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

dunsmod said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > As a seller of FK and to quite a few members of the forum and people not on the forum; I have not so far entertained offering the AK's as I felt that they could not be of a sufficiently high standard to warrant putting on a car like the TT - however I will have a look into it via FK and see what I can find out.
> ...


As Robb kindly pointed out I have commented on these.

I have a policy of only selling things I would put on my own TT and I feel that such a cheap set of coilovers on a car like the TT is not a good move, as such I do not currently offer them - also I contacted FK and it seems that the kits being sold for the TT are not specifically designed for the TT (springs rates etc) as such I am currently refraining from offering them and clearly I have suffered financially because of this, but for me it is not just about the money.

Charlie


----------



## dunsmod (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks for your help Charlie, much appreciated.
I know exactly what you mean, its now down to me to make my decision.


----------



## smc2402 (Mar 17, 2009)

I went for the cheaper ones in the end as my car goes up and down the A14 for 97% of it's life, and £ 250 more was £ 250 at the end of the day ... Oh, and God bless insurance companies ... My quote went from £ 390 to £ 1015 at the mention of coil-overs, I tried Chris Knott, okay-ish, but Adrian Flux came up the best !


----------



## dunsmod (Sep 6, 2005)

Well that coming up for 2 years FK AK STREET Height Adjustable Coilovers fitted now and all ok....touch wood! :wink:


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Any update on this kit?


----------



## dunsmod (Sep 6, 2005)

Well worth the money if you are on a budget, they also include shorter links. Mine are still fine with no probs, nothing falling off or broken :wink:


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

dunsmod said:


> Well worth the money if you are on a budget, they also include shorter links. Mine are still fine with no probs, nothing falling off or broken :wink:


Cool  have you fitted it with standard bushes or upgraded to poly? Did you need to get the ATB as well?

Cheers


----------



## STUT (May 14, 2012)

I'm going to see where the most competitive price for these is at the mo and will post some links in due course.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

very good mate,,,,,,,,,, -100mm  ... 3 exhausts later,,,,,,,,,,,, only joking mate


----------



## STUT (May 14, 2012)

roddy said:


> very good mate,,,,,,,,,, -100mm  ... 3 exhausts later,,,,,,,,,,,, only joking mate


 :lol:


----------



## dunsmod (Sep 6, 2005)

Shinigami said:


> dunsmod said:
> 
> 
> > Well worth the money if you are on a budget, they also include shorter links. Mine are still fine with no probs, nothing falling off or broken :wink:
> ...


Dont know what you mean by ATB, but used all new standard fittings for the front except the supplied shorter front links.


----------



## Nikos3008 (Feb 12, 2012)

Anyone got any knocking etc? Want to get my car really low as cheap as poss as not bothered about comfort etc. but cant be doing with any knocking...


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

dunsmod said:


> Shinigami said:
> 
> 
> > dunsmod said:
> ...


He means Adjustable Tie Bars when he says ABT. I would be interested to know if people got these fitted and had to fit ABT's.

Jack


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

without a doubt if your wanting to go really low you will need adjustable tie-bars. Unless.... you like a lot of camber (which i do) and buying tyres regularly. (sadly i dont) so i bought them before i fitted them when i fitted my coilovers :lol:


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

JS53MES said:


> without a doubt if your wanting to go really low you will need adjustable tie-bars. Unless.... you like a lot of camber (which i do) and buying tyres regularly. (sadly i dont) so i bought them before i fitted them when i fitted my coilovers :lol:


Quality.  I'm a fan of SOME negative camber but not as much as slamming a TT would give it.

Jack


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

I've got these on mine, and for the doe they do the job! Had a rear shock die on me, but bought a pair for £60 brand new and fitted them at home so not grim really!


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

JAMason said:


> JS53MES said:
> 
> 
> > without a doubt if your wanting to go really low you will need adjustable tie-bars. Unless.... you like a lot of camber (which i do) and buying tyres regularly. (sadly i dont) so i bought them before i fitted them when i fitted my coilovers :lol:
> ...


I will be fitting them in the next week or so, so I'll let you know, if the Camber is too much I will swap the upper and lower Tie Bars around to negate some of the Camber before I go and buy ATB's at £200 (Take the piss money)


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

Stealth69 said:


> JAMason said:
> 
> 
> > JS53MES said:
> ...


Yer, let me know how you get on. My experience is every car reacts differently to getting lowered, so what works for you might not for me :? Be nice to get away with out having to buy ABT's as well, could put that money into a nice new exhaust system. But if I need them...then i guess i will have to buy them!

Jack


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

Jack[/quote]

I will be fitting them in the next week or so, so I'll let you know, if the Camber is too much I will swap the upper and lower Tie Bars around to negate some of the Camber before I go and buy ATB's at £200 (Take the piss money)[/quote]

Yer, let me know how you get on. My experience is every car reacts differently to getting lowered, so what works for you might not for me :? Be nice to get away with out having to buy ABT's as well, could put that money into a nice new exhaust system. But if I need them...then i guess i will have to buy them!

heard swapping the tie bars round sorts it out to an extent
hate being in this dilemma atm ! just staring at fks on ebay lol do I don't I ......

Jack[/quote]


----------



## Nikos3008 (Feb 12, 2012)

in my experience you either get away with not needing ATB's or not with APEX springs (fortunately i didn't need them), however i think with coilies if you go lower than APEX (>30mm) then you will 100% need ATB's


----------



## brandon888 (Feb 11, 2013)

alot of people use them on their seat ,and mk2/3 golf .... and majority of them said is good for the road but not on the track as it got too much roll on it !


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

brandon888 said:


> alot of people use them on their seat ,and mk2/3 golf .... and majority of them said is good for the road but not on the track as it got too much roll on it !


It states they are no use for track! :? sort of puts me off buying them! Saying that, one or two track days a year isnt going to really be worth the extra cash for the decent ones!

Jack


----------



## brandon888 (Feb 11, 2013)

yeah for 200 pound u cant go wrong , when install make sure spray wax and grease the properly otherwise they tend to seize up !


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Are the fk ak streets for the golf mk4 the Same ? They're on eBay for £165 ..


----------



## dankay1989 (Mar 23, 2010)

Theyre gonna have the wrong rebound setups etc for the car, dont do it. Also if you have quattro only golf r32 suspension parts fit


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Sure, actually it's the fk Highsports I'm after. Was just curious as that's cheap.

During a search today came across a few other similar priced coilovers : V Maxx and Jom.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

mullum said:


> Sure, actually it's the fk Highsports I'm after. Was just curious as that's cheap.
> 
> During a search today came across a few other similar priced coilovers : V Maxx and Jom.


Jom is the Same suspension, same factory just different colours and stickers from what I've read mate


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

if anything is anything at all like V Max then stay well away from it,,, rubbish mate


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

mullum said:


> Are the fk ak streets for the golf mk4 the Same ? They're on eBay for £165 ..


No!.


----------

